# Zoo Tycoon 2 cheats and downloads



## polishboi1990 (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anybody know any cheat codes or files I can download for Zoo Tycoon 2 for mac?


----------



## polishboi1990 (Dec 30, 2007)

Do u guys know when the expansions are coming out for mac? Like endangered species or marine mania?


----------



## g/re/p (Jul 11, 2008)

...


----------



## xarzu (May 5, 2009)

I know it is an old thread.
But did you get any results?


----------

